# My numbers are about to double!



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You may remember a while ago I posted a thread about a female rat nursing a litter on display and still living with the males.

Well guess who was up for sale yesterday? 
Mummy with a nice plump baby belly 

















He pulled her out of the tank by her tail. She got free and was running along the top of the tanks, she held onto the grates on top and he pulled her off so hard it ripped out 3 of her toenails. 
I eventually scooped her up and she's such a sweetie.

Here's more pics of mum (who is still nameless!)









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And a video of the babies moving in her tummy!









Just incase the above link doesn't work:
http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc400/RelaxedRat9/4a26938a.mp4


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you know what Maltey, I think that ratty might be a girl . well done for taking her on and give her a very gentle ear tickle from me, well done for taking her on, will you be updating this thread when the babies arrive


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good luck she is gorgeous!! What about Toffee, Honey/suckle for names?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You know TDM I think you might be right!

Absolutely yes I will be posting pics!
She's been very sweet letting me handle her etc after all she's been through so I can imagine she'll let me handle the babies with ease. 
OH wants to call her Talia because she had Batman's son and that is perfectly logical in a man's mind


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl.
I hope the birth goes well for her bless.
Is she a baby herself?

That idiot of a man, how did you keep your cool? Are her nails ok?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup, 4 months old and this is her 3rd litter.
Her nails seem fine now. She's keeping them clean and they're closed up.

Honestly blade I have no idea how I didn't smack him. I think the only thing I said to him was can I take this rat and just let me pick her up. Otherwise I might have lost it! 
He said she was a good mum before so I guess that's kind of a positive. 
Not only that, she was discounted. I'm so luck to find such a bargain!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank goodness you have her safe and sound.
I think she should be called angel.
That last pic of her curled up is so sweet though it breaks my heart knowing this is her 3rd litter  and only a baba herself


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I really hope her and her babies will be ok since she's had a litter not so long ago. It's like back to back litters do you think the babies will be formed properly?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I honestly don't know. 
They're squirming about loads in there though, I can feel them! Not even through pressing her tummy, I was just giving her a quick stroke and one of them kicked me :lol:
So I do have some hope. I was really worried because when trying to grab her he squeezed her tummy really hard and she squealed so to see them moving is a relief.
We'll just have to see what happens over the next couple of days and hope for the best.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That man sounds dreadful 
I have everything crossed her for you and my boys are crossing there paws too! Lol

Could it be anyway now?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I think it will be tomorrow:

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc400/RelaxedRat9/4824c772.mp4

Those babies look like they want out!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww she's gorgeously looks so sweet! I'm glad she's with you x


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Hope all goes well with the babies. I think you will be meeting them very soon!


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done for saving her, she looks so sweet!

Hope everything goes well with her and the babies


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I just came home again and she just popped the last one out as I came in.
Not sure how many but I've seen at least 4 little heads at once. They sound so sweet!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh I dont know why Im so excited about this , cant wait till you can take some piccies


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Well done for taking her on, poor little mite needs a break after such an awful start


----------



## Whitehologram (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh goodness...She's beautiful!!!

I'm so glad you got her and she doesn't have to go through that any more. 
Cant wait to see the babies!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awww well done little girl.
How is she in herself? I bet she's exhausted and in need of some yummy foods.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Mum finally got off the nest for a little while and as soon as I opened the door tried to bolt, think she's sick of it already!
Did a head count and there seems to be 10.
Had a little hold of a couple of them 









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mum seems fine actually. She was very tired to begin with and just conked out whilst they ate- she didn't notice me trying to sort out the dead one so she must have been very tired indeed. 
She seems to be doing well though and the remaining ten have some nice milk bellies on them


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwwww!  I'm so glad all the rats have a great home.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Some baby pics!!

































All the pictures are going in this album if you want to see more 

Talias Tots pictures by RelaxedRat9 - Photobucket

Can't remember if I updated here but final ratlet count is 11!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Those photos are sooooooo cute, its like a pile of mini pink hippos :001_wub:, so have you resigned yourself to keeping them all yet :lol:. I cant wait to see them grow and get their markings, what colours were the boys in the tank with her?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

God no, I can't keep them all, 





Without trying to rehome them first 

All of them were top ear champagne colours, mum has a slight cap and a white tummy do there could be a mix of that in there.
They were all red eyed but a couple of the babies look quite dark so I really don't know what to expect!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

More pics 

I let mum run on the table for 10-15 minutes every now and then. The cage is on the table so she can return to the nest whenever she wants (although there's usually no babies in it  )

Today she decided to block herself into the castle:

















And some of the babies (2 days old)


















Little tail!


















And a video of the skinnies:
Talias Tots :: 9521e775.mp4 video by RelaxedRat9 - Photobucket


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I tried to sex them this morning. On first count it looks like we have 3 boys and 8 girls, but I'm aware that they're only 3 days old so this will probably change.
Also, we have ears this morning!

The boys (so far)









The girls









And a close up of those little unfolding ears!









Their fur is really starting to come through now, I think you can see a few hairs sticking up on that last pic. They're so soft!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been away for a week and this is a nice surprise to come back to! Well done for doing that and saving her and the babies. I'm a little jealous I want them


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Hi,they are beautiful and im so glad you saved the poor mother and her babies from that awful man and im not being funny just curious and i dont know anything about rats or their babies but with hamsters you are not supposed to disturb the mothers or take photos until the babies eyes are open etc incase they eat the babies etc, does that not apply to rats?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

sully said:


> Hi,they are beautiful and im so glad you saved the poor mother and her babies from that awful man and im not being funny just curious and i dont know anything about rats or their babies but with hamsters you are not supposed to disturb the mothers or take photos until the babies eyes are open etc incase they eat the babies etc, does that not apply to rats?


Its common practice with mice and rats Sully, they are nowhere near as likely to eat the babies


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Thankyou, im forever learning new things!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

As promised!:


































The boys:

















and the girls:









I hadn't really posted much because I thought they hadn't changed much, but looking back at the last photos I posted....

They're so so soft now and I can't really carry them all in one hand like I could in that picture. I updated my adoption thread but not here, the three boys now have a home 

(Pardon my hairs on the floor- I did actually just hoover but my hair just gets everywhere! It's actually tied up at the moment aswell!)


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Bless her ! x


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

well done you, i love a happy ratty ending


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Individual portraits and names!!

































































Ol' Halfie still hasn't opened his other eye!

























Except Niro and Spud (named by my friends because apparently he has a mole like Robert DeNiro and the other one is just Spud  ) the names all have a connection. If you guess it...... well you're a bloody genius!!
The babies are even harder to photograph than regular rats, they're so into exploring -everything-. Niro was running under my sofa for quite some time today, he seemed to be enjoying himself. And Cassie and Robin are the disastrous duo- they run off in opposite directions at the speed of light so I have to keep an eye on them. Cassie is very licky though so she gets away with it 
Spud is just trouble, I know it. He's a little monkey, climbs over and out of everything. The rattie transportation basket didn't hold him in long.
Bruce is already a typical manrat- lays about, doesn't really do much except cling on to mum when she tries to get 5 minutes peace! He's going to make a great squish.
The others haven't developed too much of a personality yet, but I'm sure they will very soon


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

If I say Batman...am I close or not ? lol

Those babies are scrummy and very alike


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay, 10000000000000 points for you!

I realised afterwards we do have Bruce and Robin, they're fairly obvious lol, the others are less prominent goons/aliases etc. 
We already have Harley Quinn, Oracle and Talia (mummy)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Yay I'm a bloody genius


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

They are beautiful............can you tell who's who after you put them back together in the cage?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I have had to put Sharpie on their tails to tell them apart- you can see it in some of the pictures, otherwise I would have absolutely no clue!!

Bruce still hasn't opened his eyes (told you he was lazy!) but Spud now has two eyes!!


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Awwwww i want them all:thumbup:


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Totally gorgeous.
Love the babies.
Can't believe how quickly they develop.
Little miracles.
Laura


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

New pics!

Hungry babies









Onyx fell in some chocolate milk!










































































Aww, all conked out


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Aww, i must have said awww to every single photo as it came up!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, even my OH said he had to keep rewinding his film because he was watching them instead!

Sorry for the blurry pics, the camera's too bulky and slow so I can only get camera pics during freerange :/


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

They are SO adorable!


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

My goodness! they are so gorgeous!!! I'm in love <3 <3 <3


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful babies with us.
Some of those photos are too cute.
Laura


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Awwwwww I wish I was having more ratties I'm
So rattie broody! X


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

aaawww, they are so cute! they make me miss my rats.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Looking through this whole topic really makes me want to get a rodent, like now, right this moment. So so adorable


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

Forgive my brain, are these the baby rats that we saw the other day that i asked about?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How gorgeous!!!!! You keeping all the bubbas???


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmmm, somehow I missed the notification to the topic!
And I have a terrible memory, so I might have posted an update on them but they're not babies anymore- they're 4 months old tomorrow!
Where are you thinking you asked about them Sully?
And Niki, it kind of happened... the boys went to their home but even though all the girls did have homes lined up they all dropped out so the 8 girls ended up staying here.
We nearly kept the boys aswell but the girl was so excited I didn't want to let her down- otherwise I would have had all of them!
But I do have mum and her 8 daughters, and what little madams they are!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awww its lovely that youve been able to keep so many we must have updated photos they look gorgeous in the old pics


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh I'm sure I can manage that!
Give me a couple of days since you know it takes 500 photos to get 5 good ones!


----------

